# Belfast - Free monthly Workshops starting in Jan 12



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

*Nutritional Therapy for Fertility Support*​*Information/Support Group*​
Jane McClenaghan - Vital Nutrition​www.vital-nutrition.co.uk​Thursday 26 January 2012 at 7.30pm​WRDA, 6 Mountcharles,Belfast, BT7 1NZ​*Other workshops later in the year:*
23 February 2012 How to deal with emotions 
29 March 2012 Relationships 
26 April 2012 Alternative therapy 
28 June 2012 Solutions for stress Interested? Contact Sharon on 028 9082 5677 or 07837987562​Email: [email protected]​www.infertilitynetworkuk.com​
/links


----------

